# Dehumidifier Trips Circuit



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you tried it on a different circuit?

The blower on the furnace draws a lot of juice--the combination of the dehumidifier and the furnace blower might be more than 20 amps---one of the two units is drawing more power than it use to----if they have been working well on that circuit in the past.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Is it tripping the circuit breaker or a GFCI?.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

*circuit*

The furnace isn't on a GFCI; just a straight regular circuit. So, it was tripping a regular non-gfci circuit. 

I took it all apart yesterday and cleaned it out really good. The coils had a layer of dust/dirt on them. I got some coil cleaner, a hose, and covered/removed much of the electronics. 

This-morning, I plugged it into a GFCI outlet and the fan/blower started up fine, but as soon as the compressor kicked on, it popped the GFCI. 

So now, I don't know if I got some water where it wasn't suppose to be and just needs to dry out, or if it was related to the original issue.

I'd like to keep this one and fix it, as new dehumidifiers are a couple of hundred bucks. But if there's an electrical/safety issue with it and possibly might do more damage, I am wondering if it would be better/safer to get a new one....


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Any convenience receptacle in an unfinished basement needs to be GFCI protected. 

Since it trips a GFCI as well as a regular breaker, it has issues. replace it.


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I think that I will bite the bullet and buy a new one... I really don't want to, but I'd rather not have my house explode. 

This is a little off topic, but I think that code allows non-gfci outlets on furnaces, water heaters, and sump and excavator pumps. Now I will admit that the furnace is hard-wired in but I installed an additional outlet in the box for the humidifier and dehumidifier. I should probably swap this out for a GFCI soon...


Thanks!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

wiz561 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I think that I will bite the bullet and buy a new one... I really don't want to, but I'd rather not have my house explode.
> 
> This is a little off topic, but I think that code allows non-gfci outlets on furnaces, water heaters, and sump and excavator pumps. Now I will admit that the furnace is hard-wired in but I installed an additional outlet in the box for the humidifier and dehumidifier. I should probably swap this out for a GFCI soon...
> 
> ...


Those exceptions have been removed. WH is a hard wired appliance and does not need GFCI. Nor does a hard wired furnace.


----------

